# Great Gray Owl



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I found a neat Great Gray Owl Thursday Oct 14 in the same place, and on the same day, as I did in 2004.

The photos are terrible, but the sighting is noteworthy:


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Always cool to see something different. Owls are neat birds.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Around Evanston/Uintas?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

8) I love all the pics posted on the forum. Always amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> Around Evanston/Uintas?


Kelly Creek of the Hamm's Fork, Bridger-Teton NF in Lincoln County Wyoming.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Thats cool, Owls are neat animals. We had one at work fly into a semi trailer, knocked it out and I think broke its back or something. It was still alive but not moving, one of the guys took it to a animal recovery center.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Owls are cool. Except the Longeared owls that sit in a tree above your tent at night and screach. Dang things.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

> Communication and Perception
> Long-eared owls use a wide repertoire of calls to communicate primarily during the breeding season. They are mostly silent at other times of the year. The most common vocalizations are soft musical hoots and single quavering hoots. When excited, long-eared owls may also shriek or whistle. Alarm calls are demonstrated by both sexes. Parents strongly defend their young, with vocalizations as well as a "crippled wing act" used as a lure. Threat displays are also used, generally directed at human intruders or predators rather than toward one another.


Ya, that's the ones. Dirty buggers.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Freakin' sweet!


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

That is awesome.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Cool. Just in time for Halloween. _(O)_


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Very cool, I love all manner of birds or prey. Owls are especially amazing.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone have any recipes?


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Those are some cool birds thanks for the great photos Goob. 8)


----------

